# looking a budget wheel sealant



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

looking a budget wheel sealant 

must be a big tub for doing lots of cars and budget of up to £50

looking something long lasting and durable that works:wave:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Finish kare 1000p. Big can, lasts long if properly prepped right, easy to use and it costs less than half your budget.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

FK1000P

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,52,toView_402.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sealants/finishkare-1000p-hi-temp-sealant/prod_589.html


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

cheers guys i had a feeling fk1000p would be mentioned,

is it nice to work with?


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Autoglym super resin polish works well and is way under your budget.
About £10 for 1L off Amazon.
:thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

euge07 said:


> cheers guys i had a feeling fk1000p would be mentioned,
> 
> is it nice to work with?


Many don't like the smell (basically petroleum distillates) which I find odd for what should be a petrolhead crowd :lol: I quite like it, smells like a proper product not some perfume counter 

Very easy to work with though, goes on and off very easily.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

euge07 said:


> cheers guys i had a feeling fk1000p would be mentioned,
> 
> is it nice to work with?


Its easy as pie:thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

steelghost said:


> Many don't like the smell (basically petroleum distillates) which I find odd for what should be a petrolhead crowd :lol: I quite like it, smells like a proper product not some perfume counter
> 
> Very easy to work with though, goes on and off very easily.





A&J said:


> Its easy as pie:thumb:


cheers guys! Ah I wouldn't worry too much about the smell, the amount of tar removers/fallout removers etc we use smell terrible but as long as they work:thumb:

Is it decent on paintwork for a lasting protection throughout the winter?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

euge07 said:


> Is it decent on paintwork for a lasting protection throughout the winter?


Yep, known for being tough as nails :thumb:

EDIT As an aside, if you're going to use it on wheels and on paint, I'd get two pots (say, a sample and a full size) or otherwise put some from the main pot into a separate pot - the reason being to avoid transfer of any brake dust into the wax which might then end up on the paint and marr it.


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

Anyone got any pictures of this & its beading properties/durability.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

LJColeman42 said:


> Anyone got any pictures of this & its beading properties/durability.


https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=fk1000p&tbm=vid

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sour...=fk1000p+review+site:www.detailingworld.co.uk


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Does anyone use anything to top up Fk1000p when washing?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/sonax-xtreme-wheel-rim-sealant/prod_1231.html

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

graham1970 said:


> Does anyone use anything to top up Fk1000p when washing?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


I often use Reload over the top of FK1000p just for a bit of extra slickness. Not really needed but it's so easy I think "why not?"


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I've tried a few wheel sealants & keep coming back to Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine
3 coats 20 mins apart is good enough for 6+ months for me :thumb:
http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5

For £8.99 its so cheap. My first bottle lasted me over 3 years so VFM is tops too
Review here -
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296878


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not poorboys whatever you do


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Bristle Hound said:


> I've tried a few wheel sealants & keep coming back to Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine
> 3 coats 20 mins apart is good enough for 6+ months for me :thumb:
> http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5
> 
> ...


Very underrated this stuff, I think it's really good

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll throw Fusso into the mix.

Lasts longer than dedicated rim waxes and Fk1000 too. Apply and buff one wheel at a time and it's spot on 

Collinite 845 is an old school favourite too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Kimo said:


> Not poorboys whatever you do


What's wrong with Poorboys?


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

uggski said:


> What's wrong with Poorboys?


You may as well smear Nutella on your rims it will last almost as long 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WY1 (Dec 3, 2015)

I've been using AG EGP on my wheels just to use up the bottle. Have to say its longevity is on par with colli. Makes doing the wheel wash so much easier.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

race glaze nano wheel seal is easy and cheap.
just clean the wheels, dry them, spray it on, leave a few mins and buff and if you like do another layer 1h later and 2 layers will give you 6 months+


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Blackroc said:


> You may as well smear Nutella on your rims it will last almost as long
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried this, it's a right pain stopping the kids from licking your wheels


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Nothing wrong with poorboys wheel sealant it's just not the most durable. It needs at least two coats which should see approx 3 months durability. On the plus side it's cheap, will last you years, smells wonderful, easy on easy off and really does add a huge amount of gloss. 

Gonz


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

This was after 3 coats of poorboys nothing looked better on my old wheels.



Gonz.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Adds gloss, lasts about 2 days

For how much ceramic coatings are and how long they last I think it's silly to go for a cheaper option tbh, but if i do go for a quick and easy fix its always fk1000p

Unless I want bling aswell then its Odk momentum


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

A sample of FK1000p at Serious performance. Seriously can not get any cheaper with better price/performer than that!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kimo said:


> Adds gloss, lasts about 2 days
> 
> For how much ceramic coatings are and how long they last I think it's silly to go for a cheaper option tbh, but if i do go for a quick and easy fix its always fk1000p
> 
> Unless I want bling aswell then its Odk momentum


Thing is for the inexperienced it's not always best to jump in with a coating, Iv got stupid mates who have seen my wheels and the little bottle of C5 and thought how hard can it be???
Well it lasted about 1 week on his Clio wheels (no prep) thought he knew best. 
Another mate who's got black wheels applied it and now it looks like someone has thrown oil all over his wheels. 
I have got dumb mates tho. 
Bad thing now is they both want me to fix it!!!!

Gonz.


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> Thing is for the inexperienced it's not always best to jump in with a coating, Iv got stupid mates who have seen my wheels and the little bottle of C5 and thought how hard can it be???
> Well it lasted about 1 week on his Clio wheels (no prep) thought he knew best.
> Another mate who's got black wheels applied it and now it looks like someone has thrown oil all over his wheels.
> I have got dumb mates tho.
> ...


I read a post of yours in the past saying this is I opted for the raceglaze nano sealant topped up with fk1000p instead of a coating and couldn't be happier with the results. Thanks for the advice. 


great gonzo said:


> Thing is for the inexperienced it's not always best to jump in with a coating, Iv got stupid mates who have seen my wheels and the little bottle of C5 and thought how hard can it be???
> Well it lasted about 1 week on his Clio wheels (no prep) thought he knew best.
> Another mate who's got black wheels applied it and now it looks like someone has thrown oil all over his wheels.
> I have got dumb mates tho.
> ...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Cuffy said:


> I opted for the raceglaze nano sealant topped up with fk1000p instead of a coating and couldn't be happier with the results. Thanks for the advice.


why did you top it with fk1000p out of interest? 2 layers of race glaze gives you 6 months easily +


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> why did you top it with fk1000p out of interest? 2 layers of race glaze gives you 6 months easily +


I had a sample pot of fk1000p I wanted to try, also round that fk1000p does a better job at keeping pad dust off but I do realise it was probably overkill.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't see it bonding very well to the wheel sealant either. 
No harm tho. 
Gonz.


----------



## Andy150 (Aug 18, 2016)

Just purchased some genie alloy wheel armour sealant. Will get back on how thay perfoms


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

what is the durabillity of fusso and fk1000p over winter?

I am looking a sealant that will see 3months plus throughout winter?

if it was my own car I would use a ceramic/quartz coating but it isnt for me


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

euge07 said:


> what is the durabillity of fusso and fk1000p over winter?
> 
> I am looking a sealant that will see 3months plus throughout winter?
> 
> if it was my own car I would use a ceramic/quartz coating but it isnt for me


Probably two of the best cheap winter sealants right there

Easily do you 4-6 months with 2 layers

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> Probably two of the best cheap winter sealants right there
> 
> Easily do you 4-6 months with 2 layers
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


would you go with fusso or fk1000p?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Fwiw I've got Fk1000p on mine and it's so easy to apply and remove,it's cheap as chips to

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

It's soley for a long last winter protection I need, Between fusso/fk100p I suppose either or will do!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

euge07 said:


> would you go with fusso or fk1000p?


Fk1000p as its a high temp one, I've had great results when I did mine before moving to ceramics

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

